# Favourite albums of 2009



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

This was a great year for fans of Electronic/Lounge/Acid-Jazz/Trip-Hop/Whatever.

Some standouts that are getting regular play on my MP3 player

*Love 2 *- *Air*











*Choose Your Own Adventure* - *Kinobe*











*Junior - Röyksopp
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmcPeuf5aXo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPqnxFgCrhg

Anyone else have any albums you've really enjoyed so far this year?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was pleasantly stunned by the album that sat atop the Billboard charts for the last month and a half of 2009 - Susan Boyle's "I Dreamed a Dream."


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Pardon my college fratboy days, but given what I was expecting it to be, Dave Matthews Band - Big Whiskey and the GrooGrux King was a very pleasant surprise.

Also liked:

The XX - XX
Arctic Monkeys - Humbug


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeah's - It's Blitz
Grizzly Bear - Veckatimist
Sea Wolf - White Water White Bloom

I also learned that the venerable Telarc classical music/modern jazz label is now defunct. What a shame...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

harland said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah's - It's Blitz
> Grizzly Bear - Veckatimist
> Sea Wolf - White Water White Bloom
> 
> I also learned that the venerable Telarc classical music/modern jazz label is now defunct. What a shame...


I miss Telarc. They poduced some excellent releases from Joe Williams and Oscar Petersen.


----------



## Kyle E. (Jan 15, 2010)

Baroness' _Blue Record_ was my favorite of 2009.


----------



## freewilliee (Mar 15, 2010)

blueprint3, man on the moon


----------



## freewilliee (Mar 15, 2010)

yea apparently musics also about sheer talent haha


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Over The Rhine - Live From Nowhere Vol.4


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

1. Madness - The Liberty of Norton Folgate (I was also at Madstock in Victoria Park in June last year)
2. Fever Ray - saw her at the Arvika Festival last year (she was one half of The Knife, for those of you who know the Knife) 
3. Morrissey - Years of Refusal - Seen Morrissey live 3 times in the last 4 years.


----------



## fashionlover2513 (Jun 27, 2010)

I really enjoyed listening to Jay-Z's latest album. That came out 2009, right?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

In my opinion there wasn't much to select from in 2009; but I did like _Working On A Dream _by Bruce Springsteen and _Together Through Life_ by Bob Dylan.

Cruiser


----------

